# WTB Meyer Snow Plow Mount For CJ7



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

I have a 6.5 Meyer and need the pump and vehicle mount. The CJ is an 86. Thanks


----------



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

Will pay for shipping or p/u iif close enough. Thanks


----------

